# Your Most Bizarre Halloween



## Zombie-F

My most bizarre Halloween revolves around a girl I knew in High School named Yvonne, who was at odds with her mother and was in the process of sneakily moving out. In the weeks leading up to Halloween, I had been helping her and one of her friends move stuff into their new apartment in a city about 30 miles North of our hometown. It was actually going pretty well until...

Halloween night. My friend Kevin shows up at my house and invites me to help scare TOTs at his house. Not having a costume ready (which is a rarity for me these days), I stopped off at the local Paperama, and picked up a kit with black and white grease makeup... I decided I wanted to be GENE SIMMONS... The Demon.  I ran back home, grabbed a KISS CD for reference, and went to work on my face. It came out pretty damn good if I do say so myself. 

Well, the night wore on pretty normally, or as normally as a Halloween can wear on. We handed out candy for a few hours and were just about done for the night, when the phone rings. It was for me. Yvonne's mom figured out her daughter was moving out and decided to KICK HER OUT that night! With no one else to call, she tracked me down to my friend's house (we all grew up together), and needed somewhere to go and someone to take her there. Me being a sucker, said "ok".

So, I show up at her house to pick her up as GENE SIMMONS. Her mom was none to pleased with that, stating that I'm a bit old to be dressing up for Halloween (I was only 19). Whatever.

Yvonne made arrangements to stay with her grandmother until the apartment was finished being painted. I had to drive her 30 miles to her grandmother's house in GENE SIMMONS makeup. You should have seen the looks on the faces of the other drivers. Everything from shock to "you rock" was seen through the windows of passing cars. I was expecting to get pulled over at some point.

Just for kicks, I stopped and got a cup of coffee at the Dunkin' Donuts my brother worked at. He wasn't there that night, so it was a tiny bit awkward. 

I drove home, finished my coffee, stripped off the makeup and crashed. It was just a generally weird night.

Anyone else have a weird Halloween experience?


----------



## Citizen Tallee

A couple of Halloweens ago, I took my two younger cousins out to 'trick or treat' and it wound up being the freakiest night ever. We stopped off at this house which has the best decorations in the whole town -- and out from the bushes pops this guy brandishing a chainsaw and looking exactly like Leatherface. Anyhoo, we of course think that this is all part of their scheme to scare kids, however, the freak powers up the saw and starts chasing kids and parents alike. :voorhees: 

Anyhoo, I grab my cousins and we split with the guy in high pursuit behind us. We made it home, but outside we would hear the chainsaw start and people scream -- at least, until the cops finally picked up the guy, who, as it turns out, was some fellow who had a bit too much to drink and decided to celebrate Halloween a rather unconventional way.  

Yep, that's the strangest Halloween it's ever been for me.


----------



## Zombie-F

That was probably part of his Halloween display, and not really all that unconventional for us Home Haunters. Many home and yard haunters will use a real chainsaw, with the chain removed for safety reasons, as a "big scare" in their yard haunts. It looks like it worked a little too well on you guys. 

However, it would be a good idea to notify Police beforehand so nobody winds up getting arrested.


----------



## Sinister

One Halloween when I was still with my ex-wife; we were having an "Adults Only" party (A lot of drinking, burning weed; no sexual activities.) band and everything. Everyone's children were at one of the parent's house, a fellow who was having problems with his wife who incidentally was at the party. My own kid was about three at this time, and he was there at this dudes house, but was asleep most of the time so what followed, thankfully he wasn't a party to.
About 9:30 PM, I would say, there came a phone call to the house of my then brother-in-law wanting to speak with the lead singer of the band, who was my wife's cousin. Not on the phone a full minute before he started screaming and crying. When he was calmed down enough to tell us about what the hell was the nature of the call, it seemed that the guy who was watching the kids was "cleaning his gun" and it went off. The man's son, age 5, was sitting next to him on the couch, likewise his daughter, age 11 was by their fireplace getting a magazine or something. The bullet from this gun shot her in the head killing her instantly. 
The dude who shot his own daughter, never saw ANY jailtime; the incident was deemed "accidental." It was theorized later that that particular bullet was being saved for his wife, who ironically was screwing around with the guitar player of the band we were seeing.
How's that for a bizarre Halloween story?


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Zombie-F said:


> That was probably part of his Halloween display, and not really all that unconventional for us Home Haunters. Many home and yard haunters will use a real chainsaw, with the chain removed for safety reasons, as a "big scare" in their yard haunts. It looks like it worked a little too well on you guys.
> 
> However, it would be a good idea to notify Police beforehand so nobody winds up getting arrested.


Actually, I'm good friends with the people who live in that house (we often throw a large Halloween dinner party and scare the bejeezers out of people who come trick or treating) and the crazy with the saw wasn't part of their display. Also, the chain hadn't been removed from the saw, and was potentially dangerous. And lastly, when the guy was finally picked up, we found out that he lived about five blocks away -- guess he got sidetracked on his way home from the bar.


----------



## Zombie-F

Good god! That is pretty scary.

Sorry to hear about your weird Halloween Helspont. That dude should really have to pay for what he did, even if it was an accident.


----------



## Sinister

Yeah, here's another interesting part to that story. After all the smoke and fire had died down, these two (The man and wife) decided they wanted to work things out! I believe it was a double whammy here. The dude probably kept spouting off about that accident nonsense when it was all too obvious he was probably laying wait for his slut wife to come home later. This chick was your typical dumb blonde, went around actually bragging about her sexual exploits in front of anyone within earshot! In my opinion, they probably both needed to be capped and those kids sent to live with relatives or a foster family until they had someone to really care for them instead of those two numbskulls. It's sad that a pretty little girl like their daughter had to pay for her parents being such goddamn stupid people.


----------



## Zombie-F

Another topic to bring to the top for the newer folks around these parts. What was your most bizarre Halloween?


----------



## slimy

Wow Sin, that's not bizarre, thats sad. 

This is bizarre. Or maybe just funny. Definately not sad. Our Pumpkin Carving Party is always before Halloween. One of our merry party goers was dressed as a Scotsman complete with kilt. After much libation, he was asked what he wore under said kilt. With no remorse, he lifted up his kilt showing all the world and proclaiming, "I'm not wearing anything under this thing!" We were on my front porch. 

The week passes and we can't wait for the big Halloween pass out candy time. Oct 31st comes and we get 7, yes I wrote seven, TOT's. My wife swears up and down that Tod's schlong kept all the TOT's away.

Months later we go out consuming adult beverages with the same guy. He decides to show off his Scottish heritage and wear the kilt. As we are trying to get rid of the buzz with greasy delights from Denny's, Tod decides to prove how Scottish he is and does the whole lifting of the kilt thing again. My wife just looks at me and says," I guess Denny's won't be getting any Trick or Treater's this year"


----------



## TearyThunder

Slimy, I don't think I have laughed so hard in a while. I have a friend who is just as crazy and will do anything for attention. I could just imagine being at Denny's and having to endure the torture! lol


----------



## slightlymad

man i needed that this morning


----------



## gypsichic

slimy said:


> Wow Sin, that's not bizarre, thats sad.
> 
> This is bizarre. Or maybe just funny. Definately not sad. Our Pumpkin Carving Party is always before Halloween. One of our merry party goers was dressed as a Scotsman complete with kilt. After much libation, he was asked what he wore under said kilt. With no remorse, he lifted up his kilt showing all the world and proclaiming, "I'm not wearing anything under this thing!" We were on my front porch.
> 
> The week passes and we can't wait for the big Halloween pass out candy time. Oct 31st comes and we get 7, yes I wrote seven, TOT's. My wife swears up and down that Tod's schlong kept all the TOT's away.
> 
> Months later we go out consuming adult beverages with the same guy. He decides to show off his Scottish heritage and wear the kilt. As we are trying to get rid of the buzz with greasy delights from Denny's, Tod decides to prove how Scottish he is and does the whole lifting of the kilt thing again. My wife just looks at me and says," I guess Denny's won't be getting any Trick or Treater's this year"


holy hell!!!............lmao


----------



## Big Howlin

*One night I got tarter sauce in my bag of candy. It made for a wierd night. But thats all.*


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

About 6 Halloweens ago,I was in my yards,dressed in black robe mask etc....with music playing loud I was trying to put on a one man show and actually had a crowd,well later on it died down and I was outside pretty much by myself when I saw 2 teenage girls coming down the moonlite street,ahh open game,well I stuck my head around the house and let out a horrifying scream the wanted to played so they we following me,I went around my house and the were coming the other way,the whole time I was carry a reapers blade,old and rusty so I went back around the other way,they were coming my way again so I to off in a dead sprint back around my house when just like charlie brown I slipped and was airborn,bam hit hard on my back knocking the breath outta me,then I felt my wrist hurting,held it up to the moon light,sliced it oped wide with the blade,so went inside wife took me to emergency room,got 14 stitches in my left wrist,then came back and scared for the remaining of the night.


----------



## edwood saucer

Well, I'll try to lighten things up a bit...

I was at SIUC (Carbondale) in the mid/late 80's. If anybody knows anything about Carbondale - they know that Halloweens back in the day were legend.

Anyway - as a 200lb, 6 foot tall man with a moustache - I figured who better to be for Halloween than Wonder Woman.

So I made the costume from plus size womens underwear, spray painted, and off I went.

Needless to say - I was the only Wonder Woman and a hit to boot. Later that night someone ran up to me - it was a 5 foot tall, really heavy guy dressed as Captian Chaos (Dom Deluise from Cannonball Run? character)... as we gave each other kudos on our costumes people came up and asked for pictures with the two of us. We ended up standing on the corner for the next 20 minutes posing for pictures with people. It was unexpected and really a lot of fun.


----------



## GOT

Well, several years ago, I and my group of friend were trying to figure out what to do for Halloween. One of us (the tragic friend who consistently screws up his life) said that we are invited to a party in Hollywood held by one of his girlfriend's friends. Scared yet? Let me add that his girlfriend weighed about 300 lbs and was a practising witch (Wikka). We knew her (I didn't say we liked her but we knew her) and went to Hollywood all the time so we really weren't expecting anything too much out of the ordinary.
I was dressed as a lepper (with skin falling off my face) and my girlfriend was dressed like one of the actor's from the musical Cats (it was the big thing, back then. Yes, I just dated myself, but I was twenty four at the time). Anyway, when we got there, I immediately wanted to leave. The house was not decorated and was filled with a bunch of overweight, middle-aged people. The six of us walked as a group through to crowd and I was taken aback when I made eye contact with one of the younger women there. She was really staring me down, which was strange because I was obviously with someone and I had nasty makeup all over my face. Anyway, we walked past her and I made the same kind of eye contact with another younger woman there. I'm a nerd. I never have women staring at me. We get to the garage and I see two women there...both staring at me.
I am so off balance from this that I am completely oblivious to the barage of comments that my cat girlfriend is fending off from the guys. That is, until one older gentleman walks up to me and says "Do you mind if I pet your pussy?" How rude.
We quickly end up hanging around the punch bowl trying to figure out what to do. It was a 90 minute drive out there and we didn't want to be rude, so we decided to hang out at the punchbowl for a bit and keep to ourselves. Plus, one of us (a single woman who just got dumped by her boyfriend), seemed happy to be flirting with one of the better looking guys. So, we were trapped for awhile.
Jim (the friend who invited us) quickly got upset because his witch girlfriend decided that her "sexy costume" (which my best friend referred to as the "Translucent Purple Horror") would be improved if she lost her bra. Meanwhile, I was talking to my girlfriend when her face when blank.
"Oh my god, our host is not wearing any underwear."
Our host was some middle-aged man in a green robbin hood outfit without the tights. I started to disagree with her when I saw him intentionally bend over infront of some woman and I found myself looking at his hairy anus (I hope I didn't just violate the forum rules here). Next to me, some guy was talking to the two single girls in our group and telling them that this was a "Mensa Party" and at these "Mensa Parties" you can do anything you like, for example, take off all your cloths and dance on the tables. I looked over and saw the woman who, earlier in the evening had been sucking the tonsiles out of some guy, sucking the tonsiles out of a different guy. 
I may have been slow, but I figured out at this point that we had been invited to an orgy. Believe me. With few exceptions, you did not want to see these people go at it.
I poured myself another glass of punch and tried to figure out our next step.
"Be careful James," my friend Jim told me. "I think someone spiked the punch with LSD."
Nice.
Oops, there is a guy in a cowboy outfit holding a real gun. Time for us to leave. Fortunately, Jim was wrong about the LSD. He stayed. He wasn't about to leave his girlfriend behind before he found her bra.


----------



## TearyThunder

GOT said:


> Well, several years ago, I and my group of friend were trying to figure out what to do for Halloween..


After sitting here reading this post I am a bit offended and thought I should let you know. I, for one, am Wiccan and you seem to come across as having issues with someone of the religion. You seem to have issues with people who are overweight and/or are not supermodel material as well. I may be reading your post wrong, but I have a feel I am not. It seems you are very judgemental and shallow as to your beliefs on what is the perfect world. (Please correct me if I am wrong.) IMNSHO you might want to reconsider how you think and start thinking with an open mind about people in this world. Who knows, someone who happens to be 300lbs, wiccan(or of some other offensive religion), not wearing a bra(or some other undergarment), loves orgies, and looks like something from "night of the living dead" may save your life someday.

Ok, I have said my peace and am going back into the shadows where the monsters dwell.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hi Teary, I can see how you would view it that way, however I think GOT was explaining that all these things that he wasn't familier with made for a very uncomforaatble time at the party. Heck, if I got invited to a party and I didn't know it would be an orgy - especially with the behaviors leading up to it- I'd be a bit panicky too. Personally I find it rude and offensive that the host didn't bother to inform them that this was the type of party they were invited to in order to let them decide to be involved or not according to their own ethics.


----------



## Hellrazor

I agree with Sickie. I think GOT was just trying to paint imagary. I do not believe he was saying anything negative or anything that was not true. The hostess is a WICCAN, some of the guests were overweight, the evening turned out to be an unorthadox party etc....I read it again and other than the facts written down to show how his anxiety would have built up, I dont think he meant anything offensive.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok, 'nuff said about this..back on topic OK, guys?


----------



## DeadSpider

My odd Halloween..
When I was 25 or so I had to get my wisdom teeth pulled. The day they gave me for the appointment was October 31st at 1pm. (I was not thrilled about that) But on a good note, they told me I was lucky and it would be a simple procedure to remove them.

I went to the dentist's office a few minutes early, and only the secretary was there who was dressed like a clown. That caught me off guard as first off I don't like clowns, and secondly I hadn't ever seen anyone dress up in a dental office at Halloween. She said the other staff was still not back from lunch, but would be back shortly. Then two assistants came in from lunch both dressed in costume (can't remember what) and then my Dentist came in dressed like Dracula and did the dramatic arm holding cape across lower face and walking Dracula style towards me saying ' I Vant to take out your Visdom Teeth!!" I was shocked and already nervous about getting my teeth pulled as it was, and at seeing this Dracula dentist I was ready to bolt. Then during the procedure the dentist was putting in freezing and suddenly I felt this white hot prickly sort of sensation right up thru my check and across my face. He said it was very rare but he had accidentally hit a tiny blood vessel with the freezing and that's what i felt. Then my whole cheek ballooned out like a softball, so everyone in the office wanted to come see. I suddenly felt like an exhibit at a freak show, as people came in to gawk at the huge cheek. 

I decorated the front entrance and handed out candy later that night, although I was a bit drugged up.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I feel bad for you, DS...But I keep chuckling despite myself! It's very irresponsible for any medical group to dress for Halloween at the office, for the very reasons you mentioned. Our Hospital doesn't allow it either. Can you imagine being told your relative just passed away by someone in a chicken suit? Or a lab technician dress as Dracula coming to take your blood..literally?

I'll bet the ToT's were astounded at your bulging cheek costume!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

"Look ma, She ate a softball!"


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Yeah, I can't do that at work either. I work in the medical field. People want to take you seriously.

I never had a weird Halloween. I did get a bottle of coca-cola from a man who didn't realize it was Halloween. Commented that kids kept knocking on his door. At the time, I thought it was neat that I got a coke. Now that I think about it...it was kinda weird that he didn't know. At least he was a good sport and gave out what he had.

Then there was the time me and my Dad were TOT and came across this really big fella (at least 6 feet) who had passed out and was face down in the street from whatever recreational drugs he had been taking. My Dad helped him up and got him going in the right direction. I guess that was kinda unusual.

Other than that nothing really strange.


----------



## GOT

Appologies to Terry Thunder and clarification (Please let post this, Zombie).
My girlfriend I was with at the time was an ex-Wiccan (sorry for the spelling the first time around, I did a spell check then accidentally ditched all my corrections). I am open minded on these things and am more educated than most on the religion. I do not judge Wicca and ment no offense. I do, however, judge people who are appearing to use Wicca simply as a way to be cool (which is what I have always felt this woman was doing). As for the weight issues, I have many friends who are very obese, I respect them, understand the complexities of the issue and did not intend to be filppant. It was the obnoxious nature of these people that made them ugly and, yes, I attacked with the physical when I should have stressed the mental. Sorry. Friends?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I remember a foreign couple down the street when I was a kid didn't understand the tradition of Halloween. People kepty knocking on their door asking for things. So they called up a neighbor and found out that it was tradition to give things out to people on that day that knocked and asked for treats. So they did....lamps...books...furnature! LOL They were wiser after an empty house the following year.


----------

